# GSM team 32 Brisbane



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

hi,

Anybody allocated GMS team 32 brisbane?
Could you share the experince


----------



## nandhini1682 (Jul 13, 2014)

cesc said:


> hi,
> 
> Anybody allocated GMS team 32 brisbane?
> Could you share the experince


Hi,
our CO is from the same team..we received first email from CO on Aug 27th.she had requested for a few docs..sent them..still no response..


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

nandhini1682 said:


> Hi,
> our CO is from the same team..we received first email from CO on Aug 27th.she had requested for a few docs..sent them..still no response..



That's exactly the case with me , the CO sent a mail on 27th August requesting new documents which i provided on 29th August but no repsonse.

I have tried calling and also dropping a mail but haven’t received any response


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

I submitted by documents to brisbane GSM on the 4th. They have recieved and my case is decision ready. However, I am a onshore applicant with an existing VISA. they need to merge my case into one before the final decison. I was told yesterday that it is a two week back log.


----------



## nandhini1682 (Jul 13, 2014)

thank u guys for ur response..its quite relieving to know that this is cos of backlog n not any mistake from our end..lets keep discussing abt progress..


----------



## nandhini1682 (Jul 13, 2014)

we have applied visa subclass 489 state nomination -SA. what about u guys?
lodged on 15/07/2014.


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

I have filed 190 visa - VIC sponsor.
applied on 14/07/2014


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

hi our PR was granted just few minutes back


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

cesc said:


> hi our PR was granted just few minutes back


Congrats


----------



## bharadwajsvr (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Applied for a 190 WA on the 30/6/14. Got a mail from the CO (Brisbane Team 32) on the 21/8/14 requesting for a few documents. Submitted all the documents on the 3rd September. 
Well its just been a wait ever since.


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

cesc said:


> hi our PR was granted just few minutes back



Congratulations! Can you please share you timeline for us? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

retake said:


> Congratulations! Can you please share you timeline for us? Thanks in advance!




261312 | 190 | EOI (60 Points): 12 June 2014 | Invited: 13 June 2014 | Visa lodged: 14 July 2014 | Medicals Completed July 17 | Frontloaded All documents | CO: 27 August asked for some clarfication , provided clarfication on August 29th | Grant : 15 Sep 2014


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

cesc said:


> 261312 | 190 | EOI (60 Points): 12 June 2014 | Invited: 13 June 2014 | Visa lodged: 14 July 2014 | Medicals Completed July 17 | Frontloaded All documents | CO: 27 August asked for some clarfication , provided clarfication on August 29th | Grant : 15 Sep 2014



Hi are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

Crucibond said:


> Hi are you an onshore applicant?


yes


----------



## retake (Jul 31, 2014)

cesc said:


> 261312 | 190 | EOI (60 Points): 12 June 2014 | Invited: 13 June 2014 | Visa lodged: 14 July 2014 | Medicals Completed July 17 | Frontloaded All documents | CO: 27 August asked for some clarfication , provided clarfication on August 29th | Grant : 15 Sep 2014


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

cesc said:


> yes


I am also an onshore applicant. Was told that my application is decision ready and have to wait for two weeks as I am allready on existing student visa and had to megre the visa before proceeding. Did you hear anything like this from the case office?


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

Crucibond said:


> I am also an onshore applicant. Was told that my application is decision ready and have to wait for two weeks as I am allready on existing student visa and had to megre the visa before proceeding. Did you hear anything like this from the case office?


Nope I didn’t hear anything like this, because i dint have a student visa i had a 457 and then i applied for 190 , but yes there was 2 weeks delay i responded to CO's query on 29th august and 2 weeks there was no contact or response but yesterday the Grant came, also as a FYI the grant came from totally a different CO where as the query was from a different CO


----------



## Crucibond (Jan 13, 2014)

cesc said:


> Nope I didn’t hear anything like this, because i dint have a student visa i had a 457 and then i applied for 190 , but yes there was 2 weeks delay i responded to CO's query on 29th august and 2 weeks there was no contact or response but yesterday the Grant came, also as a FYI the grant came from totally a different CO where as the query was from a different CO


Yes! It seems right then. My lasy document submitted is on the 4th September. Called up last wednesday and was told about the two weeks delay. So hope fully next week or so I will get my Grant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cesc (Sep 10, 2014)

Crucibond said:


> Yes! It seems right then. My lasy document submitted is on the 4th September. Called up last wednesday and was told about the two weeks delay. So hope fully next week or so I will get my Grant. Thanks for sharing.


Best of luck to you


----------



## kanikasapra (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, we are also on the same boat. 
my husband and i had applied for 190 vic sponsor visa and the CO asked for more docs. We are also assigned Brisbane GSM team 32. We submitted all documents on 7th September and have been waiting ever since. No news yet ! 
Crucibond have you heard anything from them ? We tried calling them last week but they said the file is still under processing. thats it ! 
We are also onshore applicants . on student visa!


----------



## Blueblack (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,

Got a mail from the CO (Brisbane Team 32) on the 02/09/14 requesting for Health requirements for four of us. I saw that medical reports are updated in Immiaccount on 10th Sep 2014. Present status says that "Processing, department will contact you" for all of us. Well its just been a wait ever since. 


189 |233111 |60 Pts |EAust:14 Feb 2014|IELTS: Dec 2013 score L 8.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0 |EOI: 03 Mar 14 |Invitation: 28th Apr 14 |AUS PCC: 05 May 2014 | Indian PCC: 06 Jun 2014|Visa Lodged: 16th Jun 2014 |Docs upload: 18th Jun 2014 | CO Team and CO Assigned: Team Adelaide, 02 Sep 2014|Medical: 10th Sep 2014 

regards,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I was requested documents on 27th Nov uploaded all the docs on 1 dec, still till today no status change...i am worried why is it taking so long ... my CO is from TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane

Can you guys give me a number i can call and inform them...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone share a number ...i dont see a phone number in the mail my agent shared from the CO....Please share the number fast


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

noobrex said:


> I was requested documents on 27th Nov uploaded all the docs on 1 dec, still till today no status change...i am worried why is it taking so long ... my CO is from TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane
> 
> Can you guys give me a number i can call and inform them...



My CO is also from Brisbane team 32......I believe they provide the contact numbers in the mail....just go through the email that the team sent you.....you will find the number for sure....


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

mikjc6 said:


> My CO is also from Brisbane team 32......I believe they provide the contact numbers in the mail....just go through the email that the team sent you.....you will find the number for sure....


looked through twice ...didnt find anything 

do you have there number


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

noobrex said:


> looked through twice ...didnt find anything
> 
> do you have there number


sent you a PM....you will find your answer there.....you can also browse early posts of 189 & 190 applications thread....the number is there........


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

mikjc6 said:


> sent you a PM....you will find your answer there.....you can also browse early posts of 189 & 190 applications thread....the number is there........


Hi,

Can you send me the number as well? 
I was allocated to the same team and I do not have any contact numbers in the email.

Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

I am assigned the same.
Can anyone share how to call the CO? The number given 131881 only works within Australia. How to call them from Dxb?


----------

